# 1/24th scale slot car racing in NC



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey guys there is some good 1/24th scale slot car racing going on in archdale nc . we have been making more and more improvments to our track . we currently race on wed. nights and thurs nights and soon to be fri. nights as well . come check us out on facebook here > http://www.facebook.com/pages/Archdale-slot-car-racing/171080976256146 there is tons of info and pictures of out track on the page . like us :wave:


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Another racer answered my question, please ignore this post.

Cliff


----------

